# Try + to-Verb



## tkekte

Hello,
How can I say "trying to [verb]"? "trying to read", "trying to believe", and such. I tried searching about this, but I'm lost.

Yoroshiku onegai shimasu.


----------



## cheshire

読もうとする
読もうと試みる
読むことを試みる
読んでみる


----------



## tkekte

Which one of those is used most often? yonde miru sounds the simplest to me.  What does the "utosuru" mean? I couldn't find it in a dictionary. Could you break it down please? (I guess it's uto + suru since later you have uto + kokoromiru, but I still don't know what does "uto" mean...)


----------



## cheshire

読む→読もう(conjugation)
と
する

飲もう Let's drink./I'll drink.
読もう Let's read./I'll read.
生きよう Let's live./I'll live.

する do


----------



## tkekte

Ah, yes, I forgot about that one. Thanks.


----------



## Captain Haddock

読んでみる is a little different from 読もうとする.

読んでみる = "try and read" or "read and see"
E.g. you are able to read the book (or whatever), but you don't know what the outcome will be. Maybe you'll enjoy the book. Maybe you'll learn something new.

読もうとする = "try to read" 
E.g. you are not sure whether you're able to read the book, but you will attempt it.


----------



## tkekte

So "trying to believe" definitely can't be shinjite miru then... because the emphasis is that you aren't yet able to believe. So would it be shinjiyou tosuru? Also, in polite speech, where would the "masu" go? (to the predicate I assume... which would be the tosuru/miru? "shinjiyou toshimasu"? "shinjimashou tosuru"? or even... "shinjimashou toshimasu"? )


----------



## Flaminius

The polite -masu is to be attached at the end of the basic forms;
shinjiyou to suru AND
shinjite miru.

What we get by adding _-masu_ are;
shinjiyou to shimasu AND
shinjite mimasu.


----------



## tkekte

But does shinjite mimasu make any sense?  If it's as the captain says, then that would be "believe and see". Which is rather meaningless.


----------



## Captain Haddock

tkekte said:


> But does shinjite mimasu make any sense?  If it's as the captain says, then that would be "believe and see". Which is rather meaningless.



It gets 59,000 hits at Google, which suggests there are ample situations where it can be used. Perhaps it signifies an act of faith, believing in something and seeing what happens.


----------



## tkekte

Hmmm... maybe it means "accept the faith and see"? Does shinjiru mean only "having a belief", or can it also mean "to acquire a belief"? So then it could be an "accept the Lord and see how he changes your life" kind of thing.


----------



## Captain Haddock

Shinjiru also means "to trust".


----------



## slackass

Captain Haddock said:


> 読んでみる is a little different from 読もうとする.
> 
> 読んでみる = "try and read" or "read and see"
> E.g. you are able to read the book (or whatever), but you don't know what the outcome will be. Maybe you'll enjoy the book. Maybe you'll learn something new.
> 
> 読もうとする = "try to read"
> E.g. you are not sure whether you're able to read the book, but you will attempt it.


 


Hi, May I ask, if in the case of wanting to say: "trying not to think about" would it be : "kangaenai to suru" .... ? Thanks.


----------



## cheshire

That would be 考えないようにする or 考えないことにする.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

tkekte said:


> Which one of those is used most often? yonde miru sounds the simplest to me.  What does the "utosuru" mean? I couldn't find it in a dictionary. Could you break it down please? (I guess it's uto + suru since later you have uto + kokoromiru, but I still don't know what does "uto" mean...)


 
It depends. There are vaious ways of saying "try to".

I tried searching about this, but I'm lost. 探してみようとしましたが　だめでした。
探してみましたがだめでした。

"utosuru" ????  "kokoromiru  " is a little bit literal expression,.

Hiro Sasaki


----------

